# Chain Knocker?



## czplumbing (Nov 24, 2014)

Just seeing if any of you guys have used this chain knocker. Looks pretty cool. Is there a brand i should be focused more on for quality purposes . what lengths are you guys using ? are they all operated by drills. looks like I can attach it to my 750k or 450k


----------



## Standard Drain (Feb 17, 2016)

link an example please


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)




----------



## rooterboy (Jul 16, 2009)

like this?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

czplumbing said:


> Just seeing if any of you guys have used this chain knocker. Looks pretty cool. Is there a brand i should be focused more on for quality purposes . what lengths are you guys using ? are they all operated by drills. looks like I can attach it to my 750k or 450k





You can attach to a drum or sectional but low speed will take a while to really scrub the pipe. I would suggest using a heavier hardened chain when running low speeds. Most effective chain knockers are driven by jetters.




.


----------

